# what is the most powerful and longlasting AA battery



## owen69 (Aug 18, 2009)

I want to get the optimum performance for my various AA flashlights, and i was wondering which batteries are best, my personal preference would be output over duration

cheers


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Energizer L91 Ultimate Lithium.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 19, 2009)

Lithium: Energizer L91 Ultimate
Alkaline: Panasonic Evolta


----------



## bcwang (Aug 19, 2009)

Well near the general AA voltage range, ni-zn chemistry batteries (powergenix and quantaray super-z) are 1.6v nominal, with it starting above 1.7v and holding above 1.6v even under a 1 amp load. If your flashlight can take the higher voltage and the brightness depends on voltage, that may be your answer. 

Capacity mah wise is lower at 1350-1500mah, so it'll be output over duration.

Though I thought most AA flashlights these days are regulated so the voltage don't really affect brightness that much. If you're just talking about straight connected incandescent bulbs, if it doesn't blow it'll probably be brightest on the ni-zn batteries.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 20, 2009)

bcwang said:


> Though I thought most AA flashlights these days are regulated so the voltage don't really affect brightness that much. If you're just talking about straight connected incandescent bulbs, if it doesn't blow it'll probably be brightest on the ni-zn batteries.


Yes, what sort of lights are they? (I'll hold off on mentioning Eneloops until that's clarified.)


----------



## yellow (Aug 20, 2009)

high power drain (normal in AA lights) and rechargeable Ni-Mhs give better performance than Alkalines,
even when latter state more power in cells.

Dunno on lithiums (but thought of them as extremely long storage possible, not as current giving kings)


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 20, 2009)

Lithium primaries do quite well for high current situations, holding a higher voltage than most other things, but cost very roughly about the same as Eneloops... and of course cannot be used more than once.


----------



## bcwang (Aug 20, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> Lithium primaries do quite well for high current situations, holding a higher voltage than most other things, but cost very roughly about the same as Eneloops... and of course cannot be used more than once.



You should read my thread about the L91 lithium batteries charging camera flashes slower than even alkaline batteries. 

I think they may deliver high current with higher voltage until a certain current level. But I have a feeling they cannot deliver extremely high currents well.

If you look at the energizer datasheet they seem to consider 1amp high current already, so I doubt it will do well much above that. It's got quite a voltage drop at 1amp already.

Of course we still have no idea what kind of light the OP is trying to use this in. Something that needs 10 amp for 2 minutes? Or is 500ma the max draw?


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 20, 2009)

bcwang said:


> You should read my thread about the L91 lithium batteries charging camera flashes slower than even alkaline batteries.


I'm surprised. I certainly should. Got a link?

What sort of lights are they Owen?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 20, 2009)

The biggest plus for the L91's is their extra large capacity. At a moderate current draw of 700mA, I've had no issues.


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 20, 2009)

For maximum brightness on AA LED lights, there's nothing like a 14500 Li ion. This might damage your light and you could lose low modes if your light isn't 14500 compatible, so be sure to check. But it is bright...  It fits the bill for "powerful", though runtime isn't the best.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 20, 2009)

owen69 said:


> I want to get the optimum performance for my various AA flashlights, and i was wondering which batteries are best, my personal preference would be output over duration
> 
> cheers



Owen, you need to give more information...particularly what you mean by your preference for output. There is not a best answer until we know how/what you are using.

There are primary (non-rechargeable) & secondary (rechargeable) cells. There are cells that perform better at low, but not at higher current. There are cells that can sit on the shelf unused for long periods with minimal loss of capacity. There are many other unique factors to consider before making recommendations.


----------



## bcwang (Aug 21, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> I'm surprised. I certainly should. Got a link?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239623


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

Like others, I'd say it depends on the light.

FWIW, years ago I bought a fistfull of lithium primary AA cells from Battery Station. They were later the subject of a volentary recall but I kept mine as my intent was to only use them in single celled lights.

A year or so ago as part of my rotation plan I began using them in the CMG Infinity Ultra that lives on my desk. It actually gets quite a bit of use. The BS lithium primaries work well in that light -- very flat, bright output throughout the life of the cell. The two drawbacks to the lithium primaries in that light are that the output is so flat that that the cells die with only two seconds warning and the runtime with them is considerably less than with alkies, even though they have greater capacity.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 21, 2009)

I just love these vague questions. 
what is powerful?
what is longlasting?
what weight do you put on each for considering one battery over another?
and finally..... at what current are you wanting this rated at?

some of the most powerful batteries are probably nimh putting out a lot of amps for a short time under the heaviest loads they are the tops, but if you drop the loads down then other batteries compete well and drop it more to near nothing and alkalines can actually best all batteries. As for long lasting again we have a problem.... not knowing if you mean in use or in storage or what (I figure in use) the longest lasting depends again on the load and the characteristics of the device that depletes the battery as some devices throttle down in power as the voltage decreases to them while some increase in power as the voltage decreases. for those throttling down in power sometimes even alkalines last longer than most while those increasing lithiums and nimh may be the best as they can supply higher power output at more constant voltage levels.


----------

